# Making a walnut table top



## lonewolf (May 22, 2018)

These 2 will join to make one table top. 2 1/2 x 60 x 156

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Texasstate (May 22, 2018)

Can’t wait to see more pics 
What are you gonna do for legs


----------



## lonewolf (May 22, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> Can’t wait to see more pics
> What are you gonna do for legs


Still working final leg design. But won't be hairpin lol


----------



## Texasstate (May 22, 2018)

Let us know and try and take pics through out the build 
Would love to see how you Joint them together

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (May 22, 2018)

Martin, I keep doing the calculation, thinking I must have it wrong but every time I do it I come out w/ the table weighing 500+lbs even before you add legs. Gadzooks !


----------



## lonewolf (May 22, 2018)

Yea according to trucking paper work they were just under 1000 with pallet.


----------



## rocky1 (May 22, 2018)

That's a big table!


----------



## pinky (May 22, 2018)

Where did you get them from and are they dry?


----------



## phinds (May 22, 2018)

I predict that 2 of the 6 guys carrying it will get a hernia

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lonewolf (May 22, 2018)

pinky said:


> Where did you get them from and are they dry?


Yea dry ,came out of Indiana.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Nature Man (May 22, 2018)

Where are you going to put a table that size? It will be amazing! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 10, 2018)

Here's a progress photo .

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2018)

Just saw this thread, this is going to be cool!


----------



## Jason Martin (Aug 11, 2018)

can't wait to see the process!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2018)

Looks like a pretty gap in that glue joint, might need bigger clamps seriously that's going to be a heck of a table, what are you doing for the base?


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 11, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like a pretty gap in that glue joint, might need bigger clamps seriously that's going to be a heck of a table, what are you doing for the base?


Not to worry we are using gap filling glue. 
There will be a double rail trestle style base.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 14, 2018)

Cant wait to see finished table and thank god no hairpin legs. Those POS's should be banned from being sold. To many people buy a slab and screw those onto it and say look, I am a woodworker and I made a slab table. 

Going to be great project. We all will be watching this one for sure.


----------

